# What's up with coconut oil?



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

I presume the main problem is shipping the oil to your store.

In a pinch you might look at popcorn oil. It's colored but, from what I understand, is coconut oil.


----------



## eri (Jun 16, 2008)

*lower production, higher demand*

Take a look at this: PRICE OUTLOOK OF COCONUT (LAURIC OIL) 2008/09*http://www.apccsec.org/document/POC 2008.pdf

That's not to say that higher fuel cost isn't a recent contributor to the rise in price.

Peanut oil does contain coconut oil, but if it has 'butter flavoring' that flavoring is chemically produced and has been shown to cause lung problems in production plant workers.


----------



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

Grant, you might want to try your health or natural foods store -- or see if any of the online discount vitamin houses have it. Here are a couple www.vitacost.com www.iherb.com


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Gas prices might be one reason. Diesel fuel is a dollar more than Regular gas. Coconut area's migh have had bad weather in their area's. Might find that online.


----------



## Bodo (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd also think that conversion to biofuels are also to blame for price increases on plant oils


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

If Uncle had his hands in it 

well now that's self explainitory..............................


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

*Here is where I buy most of my oils*

http://soaperschoice.com/

They do not do small quantities in most oils, but for the oils you use regularly, the 7 lb jug (or 35lb box) works well. I have been pleasantly surprised how inexpensive shipping was (granted they are in the Chicago area and I am in Milwaukee). They are also very quick. Generally, a day or 2 after I order, my package is waiting for me. no waiting 3-4 days for order processing.
Petra


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

I wonder if it's related to the loss in value of the dollar. If the oil comes from someplace that uses different currency, the increase in cost of the oil could be directly proportional to the decrease in the value of the dollar.


----------

